# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  VENDO CANASTILLAS PLÁSTICAS PARA KION O PALTA DE EXPORTACIÓN

## Ernesto8212

Estimados, 
Tenemos a la venta canastillas plásticas nuevo de la marca Wenco en pallets de 680 unidades. Ideal para exportación de kion y palta. 
Precio mejor que fábrica. Se entrega factura y DJ para drawback. 
Las canastillas se encuentran en Pichanaki. 
Consultas al 992428595 
Saludos,
Ernesto MoyaTemas similares: VENDO PALTA HASS 15 TN PARA EXPORTACIÓN VENDO TANGELO Y PALTA FUERTE PARA MERCADO NACIONAL Y EXPORTACION REQUERIMIENTO DE KION O JENJIBRE PARA EXPORTACIÓN SE NECESITA KION CONVENCIONAL PARA EXPORTACIÓN. VENDO PALTA HASS CALIDAD EXPORTACION

----------

